# 5th SFG



## BloodStripe (May 24, 2015)

http://controversialtimes.com/milit...ghlight-reel-from-iraq-and-its-awesome-video/

Get some!


----------



## TLDR20 (May 24, 2015)

Eh, at least 7 years old. CIF style. I like it.


----------



## digrar (May 24, 2015)

I remember seeing the version with the Team America soundtrack a good half decade ago.


----------



## Florida173 (May 25, 2015)

Yeah.. At least 7 years old.. and @TLDR20, careful with your words


----------



## TLDR20 (May 25, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> Yeah.. At least 7 years old.. and @TLDR20, careful with your words



Come on buddy, I said nothing remotely close to not being okay.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 25, 2015)

At around 1:59 of the video, first guy goes through the door and some dude in the back tosses a flash bang right in front of the him.  Would that have any effect on him?


----------



## TLDR20 (May 25, 2015)

TheSiatonist said:


> At around 1:59 of the video, first guy goes through the door and some dude in the back tosses a flash bang right in front of the him.  Would that have any effect on him?


Training


----------



## Etype (May 26, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Come on buddy, I said nothing remotely close to not being okay.



CIF is an outdated term anyway.


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> CIF is an outdated term anyway.



So what do they call it these days? I hated going there and dealing with some stupid-assed Spec 4 on a power trip. At least an armorer takes care of weapons, not a canteen cup like those turds...


----------



## TLDR20 (May 26, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> So what do they call it these days? I hated going there and dealing with some stupid-assed Spec 4 on a power trip. At least an armorer takes care of weapons, not a canteen cup like those turds...



They are all GS civilians now. The worst type of people you could ever deal with.


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> They are all GS civilians now. The worst type of people you could ever deal with.



People think servicemembers can't responsibly carry a weapon on base, but your post disproves that. If any group was to be targeted, if any group could send someone into a straight murderous rage, it would be the GS' in CIF.

I actually have a pretty dicked up story about Bragg's CIF, but I've hijacked enough.

DAC's are just dicks.


----------



## 0699 (May 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> CIF is an outdated term anyway.


 


Freefalling said:


> So what do they call it these days? I hated going there and dealing with some stupid-assed Spec 4 on a power trip. At least an armorer takes care of weapons, not a canteen cup like those turds...


 
I don't believe you two are talking about the same CIF...


----------

